# Prevent raised grain of wood utensils?



## flwoodie (May 21, 2013)

I am looking to sell and give away some wooden utensils in the near future. But, I have some I bought at a craft fair that are getting "fuzzy" with raised grain. It's not really a problem for me, but is there a process anybody knows of to cure this before it leaves my shop? It would make it easier on friends and customers. I plan to use mineral oil/beeswax as a finish, but also considering "Salad Bowl Finish."


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

One idea is to wet the utensil once it is fully sanded, then lightly sand off the raised grain.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Put a few coats of Min Wax Polycyclic on there and the problem goes away.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

When I make wok stirrers, I have taken to wetting them down when I'm all done, then fine sanding. I will then apply mineral oil. There may be better oils to apply, but mineral oil is inexpensive and it works.

Shouldn't really have a problem with it after that.


----------



## flwoodie (May 21, 2013)

That was along the same lines as I was thinking, wetting them then a final sanding.

One question on the polycyclic, there seems to be a lot of debate about different finishes being food safe or not. A hard finish seems like an ideal solution, to reduce aftercare. But so few call themselves food safe. But then I read recently that just about all finishes are food safe once fully cured. Any opinions on this?


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I been ignoring the "hazards" of non-food-safe-rated finishes for about 60 years. Not dead yet.


----------



## MNgary (Oct 13, 2011)

I think wood selection has a lot to do with the fuzziness developing on some wooden cooking utensils. My kitchen experience has led me to only use olive wood.


----------



## flwoodie (May 21, 2013)

Well, the only problem with that is that not all people like the look of olive wood, and it is just human nature to want a selection


----------



## MNgary (Oct 13, 2011)

Very true, flwoodie. But sometimes you can't have a cake leftover after it's been eaten.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

A film coating will wear off non-uniformly, so in my opinion mineral oil is better if the utensil will actually be used for cooking.


----------



## mpounders (Jun 22, 2010)

I usually wet it several times and lightly sand the raised grain each time until it is very smooth and then finish with mineral oil. Hand wash and dry only. You can occasionally rub in a bit of mineral oil after use, but I never have felt the need to.


----------

